# The Difficult Decision



## myhusky (5 Jan 2017)

It has been three years since I started my regular force DEO application online. The pre-sec process was completed in December 2016, which took two years to complete. There was enough time to discuss the decision to join CAF with my wife. We talked about the significant reduction in income and long term separation during training and deployment. Also the danger inherited from the nature of the profession. 

I have been working as software developer for 10 years now and enjoyed it tremendously. I'm also completing my Master degree in Computer Science. I can find work easily that pays 100k per year. But there is an inner feeling that I can do something more meaningful to myself and others. Most people would consider me as crazy or stupid to abandon a good career to join military. I even try to convince this to myself sometimes. 

We still cannot reach a definite decision on this career change. So I have been following through the application process and see if I get a job offer. Until there is a job offer, any decision does not really mean anything.

In two weeks I will write the MOST test for MARS O and hopefully interview and medical is not too far away. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Jan 2017)

myhusky said:
			
		

> It has been three years since I started my regular force DEO application online. The pre-sec process was completed in December 2016, which took two years to complete. There was enough time to discuss the decision to join CAF with my wife. We talked about the significant reduction in income and long term separation during training and deployment. Also the danger inherited from the nature of the profession.
> 
> I have been working as software developer for 10 years now and enjoyed it tremendously. I'm also completing my Master degree in Computer Science. I can find work easily that pays 100k per year. But there is an inner feeling that I can do something more meaningful to myself and others. Most people would consider me as crazy or stupid to abandon a good career to join military. I even try to convince this to myself sometimes.
> 
> ...



Holy cr$p... are you nuts?

You should keep your day job and join the Reserves. 

That is all, from the cheap seats


----------



## Jed (5 Jan 2017)

Been there, done that. No regrets.  Tough on the wife and family and on the family income. Serving as a regular soldier; priceless.


----------



## RocketRichard (5 Jan 2017)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Holy cr$p... are you nuts?
> 
> You should keep your day job and join the Reserves.
> 
> That is all, from the cheap seats



Yes, perhaps the army reserve may be a better choice.  Your skill set seems ideal for Signals officer.


----------



## dimsum (5 Jan 2017)

MARS O is also a Reserve trade.  Look up the closest Naval Reserve Division near you.


----------

